# Storage unit design



## Ivan86 (31 Dec 2015)

Hi All

Just joined here and wanted to post my new project for the new year.

It's a storage unit with a cupboard (blue bit), shelves, cat friendly access to the top (white steps) and cat litter tray cupboard (pink bit). Here's a render I've knocked up of the design so far (attached). Also if anyone is interested I've done a 3D QTVR of it in the room so you can gauge the scale, link to file here: http://www.filedropper.com/storageunitvr7 (open in quicktime)

I've not made anything like this before so thought I'd run it past the more experienced people on here before I went any further!

In terms of materials, I'm thinking 18mm plywood for the main bulk of it with butt-mitre joints to make the individual 'boxes' and then join the whole thing together with some small dowel joints put it all together. My concern with that is how to achieve the joints on such long and thin bits of ply. 

To give an idea of size, each box is 340x340mm and the main bit (e.g the blue cupboard) is 600mm deep. So overall dimensions are about 2040W x 1700H x 600D (ignoring the projecting steps on the front.

So any feedback/ideas on my design so far are appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Shultzy (1 Jan 2016)

Depending on your skills and/or equipment I would make the "blue box" using halving joints for the cross pieces then dado into the outer frame. The other boxes can be constructed in the same way. 

You could make each box separately, with a back panel in a groove, and glue them all together. If you do this remember that boxes will need to be 18mm on external sides and 9mm on internal side to maintain thicknesses


----------



## Ivan86 (1 Jan 2016)

Shultzy":1r84cwo1 said:


> Depending on your skills and/or equipment I would make the "blue box" using halving joints for the cross pieces then dado into the outer frame. The other boxes can be constructed in the same way.
> 
> You could make each box separately, with a back panel in a groove, and glue them all together. If you do this remember that boxes will need to be 18mm on external sides and 9mm on internal side to maintain thicknesses



Thanks for the reply!

That's a good idea for the cupboard door with halving joints. Might implement that! 

I'm just CADing the design at the moment so will post my blueprints once they are finished. I'm looking at the unit in sections which helps with the method I described to join it all together at the end. I'd considered dado jointing all of it but I don't think I have the tools to do it well currently. Given my (current) level of expertise too, I think I'd struggle. I'm always looking to get better though!

I was going to use plywood for the ease of sheet size rather than having to joint timber together to make the larger pieces which I don't have any experience in doing yet. I was going for 18mm ply for the strength and surface area for jointing the boxes.


----------



## Shultzy (1 Jan 2016)

> I was going for 18mm ply for the strength and surface area for jointing the boxes.



You don't have to use 18mm plywood for strength. You could use 12mm or even 9mm mdf, the strength comes from the method of construction and not necessarily from the thickness of the material.

In the 60's my dad made a bookcase out of orange boxes (6mm) and they are still standing today.


----------



## Ivan86 (3 Jan 2016)

That's very true. I also like the thicker profile on the boxes though. Not sure how else to achieve that otherwise.


----------

